# To get hot



## ama_esp

If I wanted to say someone was making me hot. (in a sexual way) How would I say this? For the translation of 'make hot', it says 'calentar'. But, I can't put it together to make it work in a sentence.

Hacer calentarse de mi.

That's all I came up with.
Thanks for the help,
Anita


----------



## BasedowLives

i'd think it'd be (since you're a woman)

ese tipo me calienta mucho - that guy really turns me on

my book says a more vulgar phrase would be "me pone cachonda"


----------



## ama_esp

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> i'd think it'd be (since you're a woman)
> 
> ese tipo me calienta mucho - that guy really turns me on
> 
> my book says a more vulgar phrase would be "me pone cachonda"


 
Is the meaning of cachonda to be hot or turned on??

And thank you for the help.


----------



## marinax

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> my book says a more vulgar phrase would be "me pone cachonda"


 
ha ha ha ha !!  that's something funny to hear from an american !

okey, we would say: ese tipo me calienta/esta calentando (this is quite informal)
or: estoy caliente con ese hombre/ ese hombre me pone caliente


----------



## ama_esp

I do not want it to be formal at all. Not vulgar, but definitely informal and sexual in meaning. So am I safe in saying that "ese tipo me calienta" is that guy is getting me hot and "esta calentando" is I am getting hot?
How would I say 'You are getting me hot(or turned on)'?
(You vs. that guy or man or him)


----------



## NINA_BCN

ama_esp said:
			
		

> I do not want it to be formal at all. Not vulgar, but definitely informal and sexual in meaning. So am I safe in saying that "ese tipo me calienta" is that guy is getting me hot and "esta calentando" is I am getting hot?
> How would I say 'You are getting me hot(or turned on)'?
> (You vs. that guy or man or him)


"Me pones". Con eso hay más que suficiente para que te entiendan.


----------



## marinax

ama_esp said:
			
		

> I do not want it to be formal at all. Not vulgar, but definitely informal and sexual in meaning. So am I safe in saying that "ese tipo me calienta" is that guy is getting me hot and "esta calentando" is I am getting hot?
> How would I say 'You are getting me hot(or turned on)'?
> (You vs. that guy or man or him)


 
safe? depends on the guy... i mean, if you are comfortable enough talking with him...
in that case, you might say: me estas calentando (you are getting me hot), or "ese tipo me calienta" if you are telling this to someone who knows him.
"me pone cachonda", at least here, sound more funny than accurate.


----------



## BasedowLives

marinax said:
			
		

> "me pone cachonda", at least here, sound more funny than accurate.



so would that be the equivelant of "randy" in english?  Nobody actually says that unless they're joking.  "Oooh, how randy you make me"


----------



## marinax

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> so would that be the equivelant of "randy" in english? Nobody actually says that unless they're joking. "Oooh, how randy you make me"


 
i never heard it before, but reading the definition of the word... seems to be the same thing


----------



## Carlos Zapata

Maybe it's a little bit late, but you can say "me excitas"


----------



## VenusEnvy

Carlos Zapata said:
			
		

> Maybe it's a little bit late, but you can say "me excitas"


It's never too late to contribute, Carlos!

Tambien, podría decirlo asi:
Me da el calor ese muchacho.   ???


----------



## odelotj

Venus,

Creo que no, suena raro. Si quieres decir algo así, lo mas apropiado creo es "Me da calor ese muchacho", sin "el".   Aunque, igual, suena un poco raro para mi.


----------



## VenusEnvy

odelotj said:
			
		

> Venus,
> 
> Creo que no, suena raro. Si quieres decir algo así, lo mas apropiado creo es "Me da calor ese muchacho", sin "el".   Aunque, igual, suena un poco raro para mi.


Ohhh, ok... Solo lo sugerí porque siempre oigo en las canciones españoles (en realidad, las de reggaeton...) que dice, "Dame calor, dame calor papi.." ...


----------



## Alundra

También se puede decir: Me pone a mil, o me pone a cien, o a cien mil, ejjee..

Alundra.


----------



## odelotj

No hay problema Venus, aunque mis amigos si escuchan, no me gusta tanto a mi el Reggaeton, no lo había escuchado. Bueno, entonces, digamos, que con la influencia de la música, ultimamente, es mas común decir "Me das calor" Mas que todo, comentaba porque pusiste originalmente "el calor" y el no es necesario.  Gracias por enseñarme algo nuevo, quizás tendré que darles otra oportunidad a las canciones Reggaeton, parece que estan muy muy populares, se discuten mucho en este foro!


----------



## symca1000

Para decir que alguin me está "making hot" o "turn on"
se puede decir:


me estás poniendo caliente
me estás calentando
me estás poniendo cachondo-cachonda

me pones a cien (o a mil)

....
...


hay muchas expresiones


----------



## symca1000

Una duda que tengo.

Para decir que una chica está "muy buena", (que es muy guapa) como se diria en ingles. Hace tiempo escuché decir está frase:

"She is hot"

Es correcto, quiere decir que está caliente (sexualmente excitada) o que está "buena"




Gracias


----------



## odelotj

Decir, She's hot es MUY MUY Común!! Es correcto si, para decir que alguien esta buena o bueno también! He's hot. Es lo mismo. También se puede decir She's good looking, pero, eso es mas como formal, no es expresión conversacional. Es mejor decir, She/he is attractive. También hay "She's gorgeous" "She's smoking hot" <---- esta es expresión para decir que esta "Buenisima" no solo buena  Seguramente, mis amigos foreros tendrán mas que contribuir. Esperemos los


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Entonces, ¿no hay forma de diferenciar "está cachonda" de "está muy buena"?


----------



## odelotj

Cachonda, esa palabra no me la puedo, disculpa. Me puedes dar mas explicación? Quizás pueda dar una palabra en Ingles...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Es, muy informalmente, que está sexualmente excitada.


----------



## odelotj

Ah! Como, she's horny, or she's turned on.  También se puede decir she's hot. Pero es mejor entonces para eso decir "She's hot and bothered".  Si dices she's hot nada mas no se entiende bien, se piensa que es comentario a su apariencia.


----------



## Lazarillo

ama_esp said:
			
		

> Is the meaning of cachonda to be hot or turned on??





> *cachondo**, da**.*
> (Del lat. _catŭlus_, cachorro).
> * 1.* adj. Dicho de una perra: *salida*  (ǁ en celo).
> * 2.* adj. Dicho de una persona: Dominada del apetito venéreo.
> * 3.* adj. coloq. Burlón, jocundo, divertido.
> * 4.* f. pl. Calzas acuchilladas que se usaban antiguamente.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


"Cachondo" without "me pone" before it usually means "divertido". ¡Es completamente distinto que alguien sea cachondo (=divertido) a que alguien esté cachondo (=salido)!

Y me voy a dormir, que con este foro...

L


----------



## Dr. Quizá

odelotj said:
			
		

> Ah! Como, she's horny, or she's turned on.  También se puede decir she's hot. Pero es mejor entonces para eso decir "She's hot and bothered".  Si dices she's hot nada mas no se entiende bien, se piensa que es comentario a su apariencia.



Claro, preguntaba a causa de lo ambiguo de "she's hot".


----------



## odelotj

Si si, por eso se le agrega "bothered".  She's hot and bothered.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pero eso puede interpretarse como "está buena y molesta", ¿no?  ¿O es una expresión hecha de claro significado?


----------



## Puntitas

Estoy de acuredo con lo que ya se ha dicho:

Sin más contexto, "She's hot" es que "es buapa".

"I make her hot", "she got hot", "she's hot and bothered" son que está caliente.

Pero si uno está hablando de cosas de parejas, uno puede decir:

I didn't know whether to make my move, but I looked over at her, and I could tell she was hot too ...

y se entiende que clase de "hot" es.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Puntitas said:
			
		

> I didn't know whether to make my move, but I looked over at her, and I could tell she was hot too ...
> 
> y se entiende que clase de "hot" es.



También podría ser que él estuviese borracho y entonces se aseguró de que la tía que se había ligado estaba tan buena como intuía en su embriaguez, Bueno, va, ya sé que son ganas de sacar punta, ya lo dejo


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Oops, now I'm worried!

I wrote to a friend, with whom I've stayed in touch but haven't seen in years, that "espero que te sientas el calor que te tengo", meaning (I thought) warm feelings.  Did I actually write that I was hot for him?

Second languages give you so many opportunities to embarass yourself....


----------



## odelotj

He could interpret it badly, YES!  Be careful with that...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Oops, now I'm worried!
> 
> I wrote to a friend, with whom I've stayed in touch but haven't seen in years, that "espero que te sientas el calor que te tengo", meaning (I thought) warm feelings.  Did I actually write that I was hot for him?



Well, it has not too much sense, but it has enough to put you in trouble 

You should had write "Espero que sientas el afecto que te tengo" o "Espero que sepas el cariño que te tengo" (a bit more hot).

But I'm sure that person will read the right meaning of your sentence 

BTW, cool nickname


----------



## Josema

Nice subject to discuss!
Obviamente hay distintas formas de usar el español para expresar la idea. La diferencia está en lo común que puede o no ser en determinados países de habla hispana. En el caso de mi país (Chile) podría aportar lo siguiente:

1. Esa mujer me excita (estándar y formal).
2. Esa mujer me vuelve o loco (eufemística, estándar y formal), sin embargo 'esa mujer me tiene loco' es una frase un poco más usada en grupos populares.
3. Esa mujer me revoluciona las hormonas (eufemística, simpática y estándar: quizás más dicha por mujeres al referirse -obviamente- a un hombre).
4. Esa mujer me pone a mil (escasamente usada acá).
5. Esa mujer me calienta (informal, para decir dentro de un grupo de amigos).
6. Esa mujer me tiene caliente (idem).

I hope I have contributed to this peculiar discussion.


----------



## Laia

Yo creo (como se ha dicho antes) que la manera más natural y habitual de decirlo es:

- Este tío me pone // Esta tía me pone

Punto. ¿Fácil, eh?


----------



## odelotj

En España claro, porque en El Salvador un Tio es el hermano de tu padre, nada mas.  Y si El te pone... bueno, es muy malo ¿no? ja ja


----------



## Laia

odelotj said:
			
		

> En España claro, porque en El Salvador un Tio es el hermano de tu padre, nada mas.  Y si El te pone... bueno, es muy malo ¿no? ja ja


 
Supongo que es igual de raro que cuando oímos a alguien diciendo "mami", "mamita", "papi", "papito", en una de esas (horribles) canciones de reagetton, jajaja.
Con estas palabras en tierras españolas... a parte de sonar muy raro... sólo se sentirían aludidos los respectivos padres... jejeje


----------



## Josema

Laia:
Eso quiere decir que en España jamás va a sonar 'motivante' por decirlo de alguna forma lo siguiente: "Papito, soy tuya".
Lo pregunto por si alguna vez viajo a España, de ese modo si alguna mujer me lo dice sabré inmediatamente que me está mintiendo, jajajaja.


----------



## Laia

Josema said:
			
		

> Laia:
> Eso quiere decir que en España jamás va a sonar 'motivante' por decirlo de alguna forma lo siguiente: "Papito, soy tuya".
> Lo pregunto por si alguna vez viajo a España, de ese modo si alguna mujer me lo dice sabré inmediatamente que me está mintiendo, jajajaja.


 
mmm... no es motivante, no... jajaja


----------



## Nenita84

Cachonda means _horny_ I think.

Mmm, Venus I see you hear "Enámorame" by Papi Sánchez , really we normally don´t say "dame calor" but I think that it can be easily understood


----------



## belén

Bueno, motivante al final lo es todo, dependiendo de quien te lo dice...A mi me puede parecer muy motivante un "mamita" y estoy segura de que a un salvadoreño le puede gustar un "tío", dependiendo de las circunstancias.
La intención es lo que cuenta ¿no?

Be


----------



## deserthaze06

Mi favorita cosa pa'decir es "Que calor me da!"


----------



## swift_precision

odelotj said:
			
		

> Ah! Como, she's horny, or she's turned on. También se puede decir she's hot. Pero es mejor entonces para eso decir "She's hot and bothered". Si dices she's hot nada mas no se entiende bien, se piensa que es comentario a su apariencia.


 
Perdón pero la frase "she's hot and bothered" o "he's hot and bothered" no tiene nada que ver con sex o connotaciones sexuales sino algo realmente le molesta a alguien.  Por ejemplo, si alguien está "hot and bothered" está enojado y molestado.


----------



## Josema

Belén:
Tienes toda la razón, todo depende de quién, cómo y cuándo. Y pensar que todo esto comenzó como un problema lingüístico y ya estamos entrando en materia psico-sexual. Esto, puede comprobar 2 cosas.
1. Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito y 
2. hablar de idiomas puede resultar muy entretenido.


----------



## symca1000

Cachonda = excitada sexualmente (excited or something similar)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

"hablar de idiomas puede resultar muy entretenido."

Yup.

The more important the subject, the wider the vocabulary.  The Inuit have 40-odd words for snow, Ontario Indians had the same number for water ... and when it comes to sexual innuendo, the possibilities are endless.

Personally I've stopped talking about vegetables entirely when speaking Spanish.... (just kidding.)


----------



## david mendez

to continue kidding you have to be  more careful when speaking about vegetables with mexican people...


----------



## cereza

Hi,
Could you translate the sentence...?:
"" I didn´t know whether to make my move, but I looked over at her, and I could tell she was hot too...""
Merci


----------



## Josema

Cereza:
A continuación una sugerencia para tu oración; aunque sería bueno más contexto:

"No sabía si atreverme o no, pero al verla pude notar que ella también lo esperaba"

En esta traducción, al igual que en la oración original dejo abierta la interrogante de '¿esperaba qué?', en inglés 'hot' -como ya se ha explicado- no sólo significa excitado (a) sexualmente, por lo mismo pedí más contexto para ofrecer una opción más completa y cercana.


----------



## cereza

Muchas gracias Josema, muy amable.


----------



## chucho

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ohhh, ok... Solo lo sugerí porque siempre oigo en las canciones españoles (en realidad, las de reggaeton...) que dice, "Dame calor, dame calor papi.." ...


No había escuchado "Dame calor", mi estimada Venus, yo creo que es "Dame caliente..."

Ahora va lo de la pregunta:

Cachonada (Me pones cachonda(o)) No lo usan los Jóvenes
Caliente     (Me pones/dejas caliente, Me estas calentando, Me calientas) (Esta es mejor)
Excitación    (Me exitas mi amor)
Quemar (Me estoy quemando)...

 

Vaya, que tema...,


----------



## odelotj

Swift Precision, I stand by my suggestion, so I must disagree with you.  I've used the phrase plenty of times with a sexual connotation, perhaps you don't use it in your circles, but I assure you in my experience, it's quite common.  Example:

"So, I've gone out with Jen a few times, and things are going well I think"
"Really, have you gotten her all hot and bothered yet?"
"A gentleman never tells"

Sorry for the poor example, but anyone in that conversation would NOT think the friend meant if he'd upset her yet.


----------



## solepino

Hola a todos. 
Cachondo/a se utiliza en España, pero en el castellano del resto del mundo me parece que no. En cambio, el término caliente se entiende sin lugar a dudas en cualquier parte del mundo hispano parlante. Aunque no suena muy elegante ni educado para mi gusto.


----------



## solepino

Perdón, este post se metió aquí no sé por qué. Estaba contestando en otro. Sorry.


----------

